# The Supreme/Birmingham Meet Up



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi Everyone!

Myself and @huckybuck have put ourselves forward to help organise the meet-up on the 24th October in Birmingham at The Supreme. We're planning two meeting opportunities, one at lunchtime at The Supreme Cat Show and one in the early evening in Birmingham city centre.

*The Supreme Cat Show*
The Supreme Cat Show is organised every year by the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy, or GCCF, and will take place this year at the National Exhibition Centre (NEC), in Birmingham. Numerous activities take place alongside the competition judging. There's a large range of stalls selling cat related items, such as cat food, toys, accessories, collectables, books, magazines etc. Various other cat organisations, such as the Feline Advisory Bureau and Cats Protection regularly have information stalls. There is also a large section of the show hall given over to Club Row, where various cat clubs affiliated to the GCCF have stalls where visitors to the show can come and meet the different breeds of cat and obtain information.

http://supremecatshow.org/
https://www.facebook.com/GCCFSupremeCatShow
http://www.thenec.co.uk/whatson/supreme-cat-show

Tickets are are £10 per adult, £6.50 per child and available through this website: The Ticket Factory
They will also be on sale on the day via the NEC ticket office.

*Coffee/Lunch Meet Up*
Coffee or early lunch at the Supreme cat show.

*List of those attending:*
JamieandBree
clairescats +1
Jannor
sarahecp
vivien +1
alixtaylor
huckybuck
oliviarussian
Shoshannah +1
Ragdollsfriend
Reets
Vanessa131
Joy84
Erenya

*Venue:* Restaurant/Cafe, Halls 17 & 18, NEC, Birmingham, West Midlands, B40 1NT - Map of Venue
*Time:* 1PM
*Transport/Directions: *See NEC Website
*Meeting Point: *In the Cafe

*Evening Meet Up*
Dinner at a local pub after Supreme.

*List of those attending: *
alixtaylor
huckybuck
sarahecp
JamieandBree
Shoshannah + 1
Ragdollsfriend
Joy84

*Venue:* Malt Shovel in Barston
*Time:* 6PM
*Transport/Directions: *Barston Ln, Barston, Solihull, West Midlands B92 0JP - See Pub Website
*Meeting Point: *Table booked for 8 people

We'd love for as many PFers to come to both meet ups as possible!  If you can comment to let us know if you be attending Coffee/Lunch Meet Up, Evening Meet Up or Both.

Let me know if I've forgotten anything!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks for starting the thread Alix!

The evening venue could also take place nearish the NEC/Solihull if preferred which may save on extra train journeys for those travelling. For those thinking of attending in the evening please can you state your preference. City Centre or NEC vicinity.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I've said 12 for coffee/lunch but am flexible on that and will happily go along to whichever the majority decides. Of course if Gracie is due to kitten around then I won't be attending at all - she hasn't come back into call yet, which I am hoping she will by the end of this week at the latest for me to consider coming to Birmingham


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks @alixtaylor and @huckybuck for organising this. I'll be attending both, I don't really mind what time but I've picked 1pm and 7pm as I had to choose to be able to vote


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey guys. I will be coming to the afternoon meet up and bringing the hubby if that's okay and no one minds he is just as cat mad as me lol


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I can meet at lunch. I've put 1 pm but either would be ok


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Be great to meet people for coffee/lunch and definatly up for an evening meal 

I've chose 1pm and 6pm but I'm happy to go with the majority 

Thanks @huckybuck and @alixtaylor for organising


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello, I'm planning on coming and put 12.00 but anytime round that is fine for me.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I shall be joining for lunch, I voted 1pm, but really any slot before around 4pm is fine.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I'll be there, most likely! I should have new bub by then so need to do some shopping! 

I voted for the 1pm meet up but won't be able to do the evening one, I'm afraid. Looking forward to it, as always!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

JordanRose said:


> I'll be there, most likely! I should have new bub by then so need to do some shopping!
> 
> I voted for the 1pm meet up but won't be able to do the evening one, I'm afraid. Looking forward to it, as always!!


You can't just casually mention a new bub and leave it at that, details please!!!!!!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

I will be there with hubby, I will come and find you. Carly will be attending and showing I'm sure so we will no doubt be in the same vicinity  Will be lovely to meet you all:Cat


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I have opted for the lunchtime one o'clock venue as I am not sure if I would get there for one even as we are traveling from Essex.but I will definitely get there by one thirty. That's the time we usually get there. I do have Sarah's number so if we have any difficulties I can ring her. Thank you for organising this poll @alixtaylor that's a great idea 

Viv xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

No Gracie at stud so I probably won't be coming


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Thanks for starting the thread Alix!
> 
> The evening venue could also take place nearish the NEC/Solihull if preferred which may save on extra train journeys for those travelling. For those thinking of attending in the evening please can you state your preference. City Centre or NEC vicinity.


This makes perfect sense! I just wasn't sure how many places there are to eat around there, is there anywhere you would recommend? I imagine those coming via train will buy return tickets to Birmingham International Station so would be good to go back that way. 



lymorelynn said:


> I've said 12 for coffee/lunch but am flexible on that and will happily go along to whichever the majority decides. Of course if Gracie is due to kitten around then I won't be attending at all - she hasn't come back into call yet, which I am hoping she will by the end of this week at the latest for me to consider coming to Birmingham


I've put you down as TBC, fingers crossed Gracie is back in call soon!



clairescats said:


> Hey guys. I will be coming to the afternoon meet up and bringing the hubby if that's okay and no one minds he is just as cat mad as me lol


All cat loving OH's are more than welcome! Look forward to meeting him. 



JordanRose said:


> I'll be there, most likely! I should have new bub by then so need to do some shopping!
> 
> I voted for the 1pm meet up but won't be able to do the evening one, I'm afraid. Looking forward to it, as always!!


I'm am so excited for you and your future addition! We of course want plenty of updates when he/she arrives and more Spooks photos please. 



daisysmama said:


> I will be there with hubby, I will come and find you. Carly will be attending and showing I'm sure so we will no doubt be in the same vicinity  Will be lovely to meet you all:Cat


Do come along for a coffee, would be lovely to meet you in person. We'll of course be badgering Carly for some persian cuddles!



vivien said:


> I have opted for the lunchtime one o'clock venue as I am not sure if I would get there for one even as we are traveling from Essex.but I will definitely get there by one thirty. That's the time we usually get there. I do have Sarah's number so if we have any difficulties I can ring her. Thank you for organising this poll @alixtaylor that's a great idea
> 
> Viv xx


We'll make sure to say hello Viv, looks as though the meet up will happen at 1pm so plenty of time for you to join us.


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> No Gracie at stud so I probably won't be coming


Oh no!  That's a shame, I hope she doesn't keep her stud waiting too much longer!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I can't wait to meet you all. I really missed not going last year. Not long now!  Thank you again @alixtaylor . @lymorelynn i will miss not seeing you Lynn I hope all goes well with Gracie.

Viv xx


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm afraid I shall no longer be coming as a friend is now having her baby shower on the same day. 

Hopefully I will get to see you all next year.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> No Gracie at stud so I probably won't be coming


Oh that's a shame Lynn, keeping everything crossed for Gracie and hope all goes well xx



Vanessa131 said:


> I'm afraid I shall no longer be coming as a friend is now having her baby shower on the same day.
> 
> Hopefully I will get to see you all next year.


That's a shame, enjoy the baby shower and hope to meet you next year or even at one of the get together's


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gracie went to stud last Monday which means kittens (if she is pregnant) should be due the week after the Supreme. I daren't leave her so I won't be going this year  I do hope everyone has a lovely time though :Cat


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Just bumping this up!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gracie's kittens will be due around the 29th so I don't want to risk being away even the week before. Sadly I won't be joining you all this year.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm hoping to be there this year


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Pop me down for both lovey @alixtaylor xx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

I think I'll be able to make it to both. Please put my name down on both lists @alixtaylor Thank you x


----------



## Tweety1977 (Aug 30, 2015)

Just in case you guys are still thinking about foodie places for the city centre....can I recommend The Botanist. Absolutely lovely food and not a great walk from New Street 

Hope you all have a lovely time.


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Updated the first post with names.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Just bumping it up. Five weeks to go ...


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

All being well I will be there for the lunchtime meet. May have hubby with me, may not!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I am now able to come due to baby shower dates changing


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

@carly87 and I are definitely attending and we are both showing. I think @Jesthar will be attending with carly too


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

daisysmama said:


> @carly87 and I are definitely attending and we are both showing. I think @Jesthar will be attending with carly too


Oooo exciting   will this be Mr Fluff Beast's first show?

Looking forward to meeting the man himself  You will have to give us pen numbers when you get them through


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> Oooo exciting   will this be Mr Fluff Beast's first show?
> 
> Looking forward to meeting the man himself  You will have to give us pen numbers when you get them through


yep will probably be his first show with how dates fall and when he can be shown. He missed out on one because he will be three days too young. Will let you know pen number and then you can meet him and have a sneaky cuddle


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

I've added the few extra names and confirmed the times for both meetings, based on the poll results.

Lunchtime Meet-up - 1pm
Evening Meet-up - 6pm

I'm planning to go ahead and book train tickets while they are pretty cheap, thinking of getting the 10:03 from London Euston and returning on the 20:20 from Birmingham Intl.

Looking at places to book the evening meal close to the NEC, but there aren't loads of options, mainly just fast food restaurants in the NEC. There is the Little Owl pub, but that's the opposite end to the station, looks nice though: http://www.vintageinn.co.uk/restaurants/midlands/thelittleowlsolihullnec
Or there's the Hilton, which has a few different bar/restaurant spaces and is closer to the station, bit more pricey: http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/un...irmingham-metropole-BHXMETW/dining/index.html


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Bumping this up!

@huckybuck what are you thoughts for the evening meal restaurant?


----------



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh I might be able to come :*)


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I spoke to my Mum and she said the Malt Shovel at Barston is good and close to the NEC ( a 5 min cab ride or I could run a shuttle taxi lol) but we must pre book.

http://www.themaltshovelatbarston.com

Or there is The Greswolde in Knowle
http://www.chefandbrewer.com/pub/greswolde-arms-hotel-knowle-solihull/m2192/

and The Bear at Berswell
http://www.chefandbrewer.com/pub/bear-inn-berkswell-coventry/c0203/

or the Punchbowl at Lapworth
http://www.thepunchbowllapworth.com

These are all fairly close to the NEC.

As for Birmingham city centre she suggested somewhere in The Mailbox.
But I have a feeling this could get quite busy Saturday night.

http://www.mailboxlife.com/dining-nightlife/

I think I may have to do a poll lol!!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

If we need to shuttle from the NEC to the evening meal, there's 2 or 3 seats going in our car. 

Don't mind running anyone back to the station or a nearby hotel either.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> If we need to shuttle from the NEC to the evening meal, there's 2 or 3 seats going in our car.
> 
> Don't mind running anyone back to the station or a nearby hotel either.


 Brilliant we should be able to cover everyone between Shosh and I xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> Brilliant we should be able to cover *everyone* between Shosh and I xx


Yeah, Cat Chatters and their friends/families only please - let's not get making dozens of friends on the day and bringing them along too! :Hilarious


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm still coming to the lunch .... hopefully nothing happens to jinx it this year like it normally does! Got my train tickets ages ago when the cheap ones first came on sale.


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> I spoke to my Mum and she said the Malt Shovel at Barston is good and close to the NEC ( a 5 min cab ride or I could run a shuttle taxi lol) but we must pre book.
> 
> http://www.themaltshovelatbarston.com
> 
> ...


I think sticking closer to the NEC makes sense, did you want to do a poll? Not sure if I can add another to this thread? Poll newbie here... 

The Malt Shovel and Punchbowl look lovely, but would be happy at any of those!



Shoshannah said:


> If we need to shuttle from the NEC to the evening meal, there's 2 or 3 seats going in our car.
> 
> Don't mind running anyone back to the station or a nearby hotel either.


This is so kind of you Shosh! Definitely means we have a few more options then.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I can add a poll if you want one - just let me have a list of proposed venues  I'm sorry I'm not going to be able to make it this year :Arghh


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> I can add a poll if you want one - just let me have a list of proposed venues  I'm sorry I'm not going to be able to make it this year :Arghh


That would be great Lynn! Would you be able to create one with the options below?:

Malt Shovel at Barston
The Greswolde in Knowle
The Bear at Berswell
The Punchbowl at Lapworth

Thank you! 

The old poll about times can probably be deleted now, but also not sure how to do this?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

alixtaylor said:


> That would be great Lynn! Would you be able to create one with the options below?:
> 
> Malt Shovel at Barston
> The Greswolde in Knowle
> ...


The old poll has been deleted and the new one is now in place


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> The old poll has been deleted and the new one is now in place


Thank you Lynn!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I've voted for the Malt Shovel


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Not long now! Train tickets and entry tickets booked! 

Looks as though the Malt Shovel in Barston has won out in the poll. @huckybuck do you want to go ahead and book at a table for 7 people at 6pm?


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

You reminded me I've still not sorted entry tickets, we can pay on the door can't we?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Jannor said:


> You reminded me I've still not sorted entry tickets, we can pay on the door can't we?


Sure can.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey chaps. I will be there at lunch but not sure about the evening. Depends on trains... Would like to do both


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Is the plan for the lunch to do it in the Supreme? I'll be there, but will have 2 fluffbums in toe, so won't be able to do the evening meal.

If anyone needs a lift from the Worcestershire area and doesn't mind starting off very early, there'll be a few seats going in our car.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Jannor said:


> You reminded me I've still not sorted entry tickets, we can pay on the door can't we?


I've got a couple of tickets that I can't use, £8.50 each if you want them, Carly has them so can give them to you on the door


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I've booked a table at 6pm at The Malt Shovel Barston for 8 of us which I think takes into account @Shoshannah 's O/H.

If anyone else wishes to join please just let me know and I can increase the numbers.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

daisysmama said:


> I've got a couple of tickets that I can't use, £8.50 each if you want them, Carly has them so can give them to you on the door


Thanks, I'll sort out if I need 1 or more (not sure if I'll come with friend or she'll go with hubby and I'll meet them there). I'll see her weekend and sort out what we are doing. I'll let you know.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Jannor said:


> Thanks, I'll sort out if I need 1 or more (not sure if I'll come with friend or she'll go with hubby and I'll meet them there). I'll see her weekend and sort out what we are doing. I'll let you know.


No worries


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

carly87 said:


> Is the plan for the lunch to do it in the Supreme? I'll be there, but will have 2 fluffbums in toe, so won't be able to do the evening meal.
> 
> If anyone needs a lift from the Worcestershire area and doesn't mind starting off very early, there'll be a few seats going in our car.


Yep - plan is just to have lunch in the cafe area inside Supreme. Probably be super informal with people coming and going at different times so do drop by and say hello! 



huckybuck said:


> I've booked a table at 6pm at The Malt Shovel Barston for 8 of us which I think takes into account @Shoshannah 's O/H.
> 
> If anyone else wishes to join please just let me know and I can increase the numbers.


Amazing, thanks for sorting this! Sorry I must of missed the part about Sosh's OH.

Really looking forward to it! :Cat


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

alixtaylor said:


> Yep - plan is just to have lunch in the cafe area inside Supreme. Probably be super informal with people coming and going at different times so do drop by and say hello!
> 
> Amazing, thanks for sorting this! Sorry I must of missed the part about Sosh's OH.
> 
> Really looking forward to it! :Cat


It's okay, he is a crazy cat lady too! Plus he's my chauffeur so I can't go anywhere without him lol.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

If you guys see me around, someone is going to have to shout me and say hi! Can't remember where my PF badge is, but I'll try and dig ig out!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh yes badges!!! We must remember those!!!

@Erenya Would it be possible to make any extra ones for those who haven't been to a PF get together? The ones you made for us are brilliant and easily recognisable?


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

No problem, If we can get a list of forum names & real names I'll get them all set up 

I can do lunch and evening ones so that even if I can't stay for the evening, you'll have them


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I can't wait!!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm sooo looking forward to this


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Don't think I'll make it folks  we are moving house and it could be any weekend so I can't commit. Gutted


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Hope to be able to catch some of you but all depends on timings for judging etc, though given the chances that ours currently have (slim to zero) I may be finished early lol. Am already booked for a lunchtime picnic with friends near the HP section I am afraid but shall try to pop into the cafe area at least for a few minutes to say hi


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Jellypi3 said:


> Don't think I'll make it folks  we are moving house and it could be any weekend so I can't commit. Gutted


Oh no! Sorry to miss you at this meet up, but great news that your big move is underway.


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Oh yes badges!!! We must remember those!!!
> 
> @Erenya Would it be possible to make any extra ones for those who haven't been to a PF get together? The ones you made for us are brilliant and easily recognisable?





Erenya said:


> No problem, If we can get a list of forum names & real names I'll get them all set up
> 
> I can do lunch and evening ones so that even if I can't stay for the evening, you'll have them


This sounds like a fab idea! I'll tag everyone now who hasn't attending a meet-up before and if you can all PM @Erenya asap with their real name so she can make you a badge. 
@Jannor 
@MoochH 
@JordanRose 
@vivien (Do you know if you'll be be able to make it along?)
@Shoshannah
@Reets 
@Vanessa131

Let me know if I'm missing anyone, I'll recognise JordanRose and Reets of course! 

Lunchtime meetup - If we meet at the cafe from 1pm (maybe @huckybuck if we get there a little earlier to grab some tables?), it's right at the back of the hall at Supreme for those who've not attended before. The show will be taking place in halls 17 & 18: http://www.thenec.co.uk/media/3569/hall-17-map.pdf


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Done  my names quite tricky to guess...


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

daisysmama said:


> I've got a couple of tickets that I can't use, £8.50 each if you want them, Carly has them so can give them to you on the door


@daisysmama Hi, I will need 1 ticket only, not sure what friends are doing. How will I sort it out? My train gets into Birmingham International at 11.13 allegedly!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Jannor said:


> @daisysmama Hi, I will need 1 ticket only, not sure what friends are doing. How will I sort it out? My train gets into Birmingham International at 11.13 allegedly!


I will get @carly87 to discuss collection with you @Jannor


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

I've been very lax on this and not sorted train ticket or anything! Still hoping to come as I've never been to a show before.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Just checking while I plan badges, is the list up to date?

I noticed I'm not on it *Huff*


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I've still got my badge from a few years ago, old style PFs before it got updated so keep a look out for us 'vintage' types as well


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

@alixtaylor, you've forgotten your train buddy...


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Doh! Just re-read the post and the badge list only has new people not everyone... Ignore me


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello everyone,
I am thinking of coming, as OH has now confirmed he'll be away, so no moaning about me not being around 
I'm coming from London. Just thinking about how to get there... Is anyone coming from London by train? Otherwise, I am thinking of driving, but wondering about parking etc. Maybe there's someone else who's wanting to drive from London - happy to contribute to their/my petrol costs!
PS @MoochH, my fellow Cats In Hats buddy, I have not been to a show before either, so wondering what to expect and how long I'll be wanting to look round!!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Alisonfoy said:


> I have not been to a show before either, so wondering what to expect and how long I'll be wanting to look round!!


I was wondering this myself...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

You'll need most of the day to look around  There's plenty of parking at the NEC - it was £10 for the day last year I think. Train links are also good as far as I know.
I do wish I could be there to meet up with everyone :Arghh but I'll be thinking of you all


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

mmmm, not sure what train to get. I was planning on getting there around 12:19 and then spending the rest of the afternoon wandering, but might go earlier now


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Erenya said:


> mmmm, not sure what train to get. I was planning on getting there around 12:19 and then spending the rest of the afternoon wandering, but might go earlier now


I've usually arrived by around 12 because of awful traffic - I aim to get there earlier but it never happens  You will be pushed to see everything arriving then, especially if you want to watch any judging.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi all and @alixtaylor. Hubby has booked a travelodge room just outside Birmingham for Friday night so I can get there earlier for once. I am getting quite excited to meet more new people. I need to get in touch with carolmanycats as I am getting my calendar and Christmas cards from her. And I am lucky enough to go and have a cuddle with one of Simba's relatives, Oliver he is a gorgeous blue point Ragdoll. Garry messaged me last night to make sure I was still going. I will try and get there as early as I can. My son Rob is looking after the furkids.  I don't have a badge unfortunately  but I will try and look out for anyone with a badge. I am also looking forward to seeing Ellsbells Raggamuffins I will definitely be there for the one o'clock meet up. Wishing the time away now and can't wait to see you all especially the people I haven't met yet. See you Saturday 

Viv xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Not long now kids!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

vivien said:


> I don't have a badge unfortunately  but I will try and look out for anyone with a badge.


Yup. You will! I assume your real name is the same as your forum name....


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Erenya said:


> Yup. You will! I assume your real name is the same as your forum name....


Yes it's the same  I'm not very good at making up names for myself lol. I bet my hubby could though  he will be there too chauffeuring me 

Viv xx


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

do you want a 'Vivien's Hubby' badge


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

Anyone going on the Euston to Birmingham line, what time trains are you catching? 

Unsure whether to take the train or drive at the mo'


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Alisonfoy said:


> PS @MoochH, my fellow Cats In Hats buddy, I have not been to a show before either, so wondering what to expect and how long I'll be wanting to look round!!


:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh
As my sensible Mum pointed out ....'arn't you suppose to be paying off a huge debt for your new kitchen? wouldn't the £100 - 150 you would spend to look at cats and buy things for Mooch be better put towards paying the loan? haven't you just bought some material for a new harness for Mooch?'

Gurrr - not happy but she is right :Banghead
So sorry to say FOILED again in my attempt to get to The Supreme (last time had to turn around because of a bad accident). Such a shame as I was looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Erenya said:


> do you want a 'Vivien's Hubby' badge


Steve says no thank you unless you can put on it poor train driver lol? How much do I owe you for my badge please 

Viv xx


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

nothing, they're not proper pin type badges, they're sort of.... conference badges, the clip on type


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Erenya said:


> Just checking while I plan badges, is the list up to date?
> 
> I noticed I'm not on it *Huff*


Sorry!! I've added you on now, I thought I'd added your name ages ago, seems not. :Facepalm



Alisonfoy said:


> I'm coming from London. Just thinking about how to get there... Is anyone coming from London by train? !





Reets said:


> Anyone going on the Euston to Birmingham line, what time trains are you catching?


Me & Joy84 will be coming via train from London Euston, we are getting the 10:03 and arrive at Birmingham Intl at 11:13. Then returning on the 20:20 train, which gets back into Euston at 21:57.



vivien said:


> Hi all and @alixtaylor. Hubby has booked a travelodge room just outside Birmingham for Friday night so I can get there earlier for once. I am getting quite excited to meet more new people. I need to get in touch with carolmanycats as I am getting my calendar and Christmas cards from her. And I am lucky enough to go and have a cuddle with one of Simba's relatives, Oliver he is a gorgeous blue point Ragdoll. Garry messaged me last night to make sure I was still going. I will try and get there as early as I can. My son Rob is looking after the furkids.  I don't have a badge unfortunately  but I will try and look out for anyone with a badge. I am also looking forward to seeing Ellsbells Raggamuffins I will definitely be there for the one o'clock meet up. Wishing the time away now and can't wait to see you all especially the people I haven't met yet. See you Saturday
> 
> Viv xx


Viv! That's such exciting news. Really looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

thank you Alixtaylor I am looking forward to meeting you too  

Viv xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

vivien said:


> Hi all and @alixtaylor. Hubby has booked a travelodge room just outside Birmingham for Friday night so I can get there earlier for once. I am getting quite excited to meet more new people. I need to get in touch with carolmanycats as I am getting my calendar and Christmas cards from her. And I am lucky enough to go and have a cuddle with one of Simba's relatives, Oliver he is a gorgeous blue point Ragdoll. Garry messaged me last night to make sure I was still going. I will try and get there as early as I can. My son Rob is looking after the furkids.  I don't have a badge unfortunately  but I will try and look out for anyone with a badge. I am also looking forward to seeing Ellsbells Raggamuffins I will definitely be there for the one o'clock meet up. Wishing the time away now and can't wait to see you all especially the people I haven't met yet. See you Saturday
> 
> Viv xx


Looking forward to it Viv 

Will text/ring you when we're at the cafe 



Shoshannah said:


> Not long now kids!


I can't wait! Been looking forward to this for ages 



MoochH said:


> :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh
> As my sensible Mum pointed out ....'arn't you suppose to be paying off a huge debt for your new kitchen? wouldn't the £100 - 150 you would spend to look at cats and buy things for Mooch be better put towards paying the loan? haven't you just bought some material for a new harness for Mooch?'
> 
> Gurrr - not happy but she is right :Banghead
> So sorry to say FOILED again in my attempt to get to The Supreme (last time had to turn around because of a bad accident). Such a shame as I was looking forward to meeting you all.


Oh that's a shame  hopefully next year .


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am looking forward to seeing you again too @sarahecp I can't wait to catch up.

Viv xx


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

You jogged my memory, Vivien. Have it all packed ready for you now. Doubt many do but just a last call out before the Supreme. If anyone does want Joshy calendars, Christmas cards, purrchandise etc I will have pre-ordered items with me plus some spares but not many, purrchandise especially will be limited so if you want, then order lol


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you Carol. I can't wait to see you again. 

Viv xx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

If anyone wants my pen numbers, just drop me a message. I'll be in the Persian section with a kitten and an adult. Prefix is Moonspun and drapes will be orange on one pen and teal on the other. Should be easy to spot as I won't have much of a display this year.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

carly87 said:


> If anyone wants my pen numbers, just drop me a message. I'll be in the Persian section with a kitten and an adult. Prefix is Moonspun and drapes will be orange on one pen and teal on the other. Should be easy to spot as I won't have much of a display this year.


Looking forward to seeing you, will definitely drop by and see if Tango is up for a little smooch


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

carly87 said:


> If anyone wants my pen numbers, just drop me a message. I'll be in the Persian section with a kitten and an adult. Prefix is Moonspun and drapes will be orange on one pen and teal on the other. Should be easy to spot as I won't have much of a display this year.


Looking forward to stopping by your pens and saying hello to you and your gorgeous fluffs!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> Looking forward to seeing you, will definitely drop by and see if Tango is up for a little smooch


Mmm, so will I


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Me too 

Viv xx


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

carly87 said:


> If anyone wants my pen numbers, just drop me a message. I'll be in the Persian section with a kitten and an adult. Prefix is Moonspun and drapes will be orange on one pen and teal on the other. Should be easy to spot as I won't have much of a display this year.


You know why that is don't you...... 

I might be there this year - just trying to get D to agree to driving me up there, spending all day with mad cat ladies, then driving me home again - pretty sure I will be there  xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

vivien said:


> Me too
> 
> Viv xx


And me  



MCWillow said:


> You know why that is don't you......
> 
> I might be there this year - just trying to get D to agree to driving me up there, spending all day with mad cat ladies, then driving me home again - pretty sure I will be there  xx


I'm sure D won't say no 

Look forward to seeing you if you do go


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

My daughter and I are hoping to pop along if the tickets turn up in time so might see some of you there


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hilda, if you want to train it down to see us, you're welcome to stay the night, come up with us in the morning, then get D to pick you up. Although mum is coming over so you might have to slum it on the sofa.

Folks, when is Mr T not up for a smooch! And the little teeny weeny fluffbum is just as smooshable as the big one.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Hilda, if you want to train it down to see us, you're welcome to stay the night, come up with us in the morning, then get D to pick you up. Although mum is coming over so you might have to slum it on the sofa.
> 
> Folks, when is Mr T not up for a smooch! And the little teeny weeny fluffbum is just as smooshable as the big one.


D has just said he is gutted he might miss all the mad cat ladies... LOL

Whats your nearest station @carly87 ?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

OK theres three stations with your town name in them!

If I can get D to drop me at Reading, it will cost me £26 to get there and a 2 hr journey - if I have to come from home, it over £100 and over 4 hrs to get there - I have asked him to take some time off on Friday, so hopefully can do the £26 option! Just need to know which station I need to get to!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Malvern Link or Great Malvern are really close, as is Coalwall. If it's easier though, we can come get you from Worcester.

Would be lovely to see you!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Train tickets booked 

See you Friday @carly87 - and see the rest of you Saturday!!

Nothing like making last minute plans is there LOL


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Woop woop! Will start buying wine now then!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

For those meeting up in the evening...

We may have a visitor who'd love to join us for a quick G&T before dinner if that's ok with everyone????


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> For those meeting up in the evening...
> 
> We may have a visitor who'd love to join us for a quick G&T before dinner if that's ok with everyone????


I think that would be just fine


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> For those meeting up in the evening...
> 
> We may have a visitor who'd love to join us for a quick G&T before dinner if that's ok with everyone????


Is it Secret Santa Paws?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> For those meeting up in the evening...
> 
> We may have a visitor who'd love to join us for a quick G&T before dinner if that's ok with everyone????


:Happy :Happy :Happy

Oooo I'm even more excited about Saturday now


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> Is it Secret Santa Paws?


Not long til you can find out. They do have a cat


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> For those meeting up in the evening...
> 
> We may have a visitor who'd love to join us for a quick G&T before dinner if that's ok with everyone????


So exciting!! Do we get any clues?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh, can you give me a sneak peak? I won't be there!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

alixtaylor said:


> So exciting!! Do we get any clues?


I think the G&T is a big clue


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> I think the G&T is a big clue


@JaimeandBree has it in one although this person is partial to more than one on occasion.

They are also rather fond of the horses and celebrated a BIG birthday earlier this year...


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Not long til you can find out. They do have a cat


This clue gave it away for me, Nanny has an Oscar if I remember rightly???


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm gutted to post this but I won't be able to make it on Saturday 

Cecil has Cat Flu (Spooks is a carrier, I think...) so I'm doing a lot of nursing runny noses and the like at the moment. I'm also a bit skint and can't really justify the train costs.

I should be there next year though with little (not so little by then) dude


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> I'm gutted to post this but I won't be able to make it on Saturday
> 
> Cecil has Cat Flu (Spooks is a carrier, I think...) so I'm doing a lot of nursing runny noses and the like at the moment. I'm also a bit skint and can't really justify the train costs.
> 
> I should be there next year though with little (not so little by then) dude


Oh Jordan, sorry to hear about Cecil  hope he's feeling better soon and sorry you won't be able to make it, understand you need to be with your little man. Hope to see you at next years or maybe one of the get togethers. xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear Cecil isn't too well. We will miss you Hun. I hope Cecil gets better soon. 

Viv xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

JordanRose said:


> I'm gutted to post this but I won't be able to make it on Saturday
> 
> Cecil has Cat Flu (Spooks is a carrier, I think...) so I'm doing a lot of nursing runny noses and the like at the moment. I'm also a bit skint and can't really justify the train costs.
> 
> I should be there next year though with little (not so little by then) dude


What a shame as I was looking forward to seeing you but as you say Cecil must come first x


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

carly87 said:


> If anyone wants my pen numbers, just drop me a message. I'll be in the Persian section with a kitten and an adult. Prefix is Moonspun and drapes will be orange on one pen and teal on the other. Should be easy to spot as I won't have much of a display this year.


You could bring that banner with 'Moonspun Cats' on it just for the avoidance of doubt *grin*

I suppose I should add that I'm going to be there giving Carly a hand...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

daisysmama said:


> This clue gave it away for me, Nanny has an Oscar if I remember rightly???


You've got it @daisysmama

Nanny Dora said she'd pop in and say hello to everyone  if it's ok.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I would bring the banner, but I packed it away safely typically, and can't remember where!


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

@alixtaylor i will have my husband with me and also my mum might be coming along as well now. Will this cause any problems for the meet up at lunch?xx


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Ok, just to confirm, I currently have badges for:

@alixtaylor
@Jannor
@clairescats
@vivien
@Erenya
@Shoshannah
@huckybuck
@JaimeandBree
@Joy84
@Vanessa131
@oliviarussian
@Ragdollsfriend
@sarahecp

I am waiting on @Reets real name

Have I missed any one? I'll print them at about 4pm tomorrow and will bring blank spares just in case. So you have until tomorrow to add yourself to the list


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

@Erenya i still have mine from our summer meet up so can use that if you want instead of you having to print me a new one off?x


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Just booked my train tickets. can't believe how dumb the rail system in the UK is.

Bristol Temple Meads to Birmingham New Street = £54.55


Bristol Temple Meads to Cheltenham Spa = 9.00
Cheltenham Spa to Birmingham New Street = 25.35
So, basically, staying on the same train, but buying 2 separate tickets saves you £20.00. Ludicrous!


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

JordanRose said:


> I'm gutted to post this but I won't be able to make it on Saturday
> 
> Cecil has Cat Flu (Spooks is a carrier, I think...) so I'm doing a lot of nursing runny noses and the like at the moment. I'm also a bit skint and can't really justify the train costs.
> 
> I should be there next year though with little (not so little by then) dude


Oh no! I hope Cecil is on the mend soon.  Sorry to miss you this year, but definitely best you stay with the little one.



huckybuck said:


> You've got it @daisysmama
> 
> Nanny Dora said she'd pop in and say hello to everyone  if it's ok.


YAY! Looking forward to meeting her. 



clairescats said:


> @alixtaylor i will have my husband with me and also my mum might be coming along as well now. Will this cause any problems for the meet up at lunch?xx


No problem! Lunch will be super informal as I can't book a table, it's just a meeting point. 



clairescats said:


> @Erenya i still have mine from our summer meet up so can use that if you want instead of you having to print me a new one off?x


@Erenya I also still have mine from previous meet up!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

@Erenya thanks for my badge! I'm meeting Carly as I arrive to get my ticket so you could leave with her? up to you, I don't mind either way. Do I owe you anything for it?

Train tickets are usually cheaper split. When our office get tickets from Manchester to Bristol they sometimes come in 4 different tickets to get them cheaper.

I got a return from Manchester for £22 because I remembered to book 3 months ago when the Advance tickets first came on sale. It would've cost me £60 if I'd bought them today.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

JordanRose said:


> I'm gutted to post this but I won't be able to make it on Saturday
> 
> Cecil has Cat Flu (Spooks is a carrier, I think...) so I'm doing a lot of nursing runny noses and the like at the moment. I'm also a bit skint and can't really justify the train costs.
> 
> I should be there next year though with little (not so little by then) dude


I hope he gets better soon.

Re train costs - if I'm organised again next year I'll try and remember to message you when the cheap train tickets come on sale.

Sorry, didn't mean to like your post ... clicked the wrong thing!


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

I think I have sent Erenya a message with my real name, but I'm not altogether sure how to send a private message, so if you don't have it, Erenya, please let me know.

Very excited about Saturday.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I had a badge two years ago - I wonder if I can find it - I doubt it - I will just pounce on anyone with a badge and you can all wonder who the heck the crazy woman is - watch out @Shoshannah - you are definitely getting a hug when I see you!!!!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I'll bring my Bag bag!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

OMG - I found it!! LOL!!!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Erenya said:


> Ok, just to confirm, I currently have badges for:
> 
> @alixtaylor
> @Jannor
> ...


Thank you 

Viv xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am not sure what I will be wearing I am hoping to wear my Maine coon tee shirt with a cardigan, but if it's cold and raining and I need a coat and jumper I will have my bag with the crystal cat on it .


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I may be wearing a white t-shirt with two kiss style kittens on if I can be bothered to iron it. Otherwise a grey t-shirt style bodycon dress, if I have time i'll take a photo and put it on here.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

i'll be wearing these tights:










obviously other clothes too!, just not decided what yet


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

ok, the badges are done, plus blanks just in case


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

IT'S TOMORROW! 

I'm going to PM everyone on the list with my number just in case anyone is lost or needs to ring me.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I wish it'd been last week - I need a smelly rat to distract Sykes as I've just taken a real mouse off her and she's not impressed  Poor mouse.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

So excited!!!!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

One more sleep!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Shoshannah said:


> One more sleep!


Who's going to be sleeping? :Woot


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Argh! So sad to be missing it  

As I say though, I hope to take Cecil next year so I can get a fuller experience, I suppose... (His first show will be in about a month's time- hope he's blummin' well recovered by then!)


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

JordanRose said:


> Argh! So sad to be missing it


Me too


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I hope you all have a lovely time! I might be brave enough next year..... think I said that last year


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am thinking of driving up from West London tomorrow. 

OH is out of the country so this is a great excuse to spend a whole day on all things cat-related. As I mentioned in a previous post, I have never been to a cat show before, so perhaps this is the year I should find out.

Does anyone know if it's possible to buy tickets on the door - and if I come, can I join you all for lunch???


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Alisonfoy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am thinking of driving up from West London tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Yes you can buy tickets at the door, do come it will be fun!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Alisonfoy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am thinking of driving up from West London tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Yes, you can buy tickets when you get there. There are ticket booths rather than on the door.


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Alisonfoy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am thinking of driving up from West London tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Of course! I'll PM you my number now in case you want to try meet with us.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

I'll be there as well but probably not attending the meet up, I'm rather new on here . It's my first cat show and I'm really excited, hoping to see some gorgeous Orientals and Siamese plus the Balinese as well  I would say if anyone spots me come say hi but my profile picture is of the two dogs and I can assure you they won't be there .


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Pappychi, I am a complete novice - so it would be good to meet someone else new to it all too ;-)


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Is everyone meeting in the restaurant bit at the side of the hall (as indicated on the hall plan in the following link?)
http://supremecatshow.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/2015-STAND-HALL-PLAN-copy.pdf


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Alisonfoy said:


> Is everyone meeting in the restaurant bit at the side of the hall (as indicated on the hall plan in the following link?)
> http://supremecatshow.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/2015-STAND-HALL-PLAN-copy.pdf


Yep, that's it!


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

alixtaylor said:


> Yep, that's it!


:-D


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Oooh you may have twisted my arm haha. I've changed my profile picture to my face so if anyone spots me they know what I look like


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

It's Caturday!  










See you all later Cat Chatters!   xxx


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Very excited now .... fingers crossed the trains run okay


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Any new people, just look for the crazy ladies with the square green badges. 

Einstein says he wants to come too. He's been lying on my knees since 6am howling at the top of his voice!!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Photo of me, my hand isn't quite so giant in real life!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Have a safe and smooth journey everyone   and good luck to those who are showing today  xxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Have an amazing day everyone!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Have fun ....  look forward to ohhing and ahhhhing over goodies & bargains later


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

On the train


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Erenya said:


> On the train


Me too. It's such a relief when they turn up on time.

Wolverhampton next stop so will be a while yet


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Have a great day ladies, hopefully you will be able to share some photos and stories when you get back x


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm here  I can't seem to upload a photo so I'm in black and cream with a moschino belt and my hair in a pony tail


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Moonspun are looking very cute


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

OK. Which restaurant. There's two


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm trying to figure that out too! If you see a confused girl outside in a grey dress and ugg boots its me!


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

The cafe by Ring 8 and the household pets! It's a bit quieter here.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

So i'm going with loitering between the two cafes to see if i can spot anyone


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

alixtaylor said:


> The cafe by Ring 8 and the household pets! It's a bit quieter here.


Are you sat down alreafy?


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

We are here and we are badged


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Have a fab day cat chatters , look forward to pics of cats , goodies and crazy cat ladies later xxx


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Well that was lovely, slightly regretting my pudding though.


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Hope everyone is having a lovely day!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Shikoku said:


> Hope everyone is having a lovely day!


I'm well jel!!!:Cat:Cat:Catxxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Been thinking of you all all day - hope you're having a great time :Arghh:Arghh


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I couldn't find anyone so didn't meet up. I got carried away shopping and when I looked around the restaurants at 1.30 didn't see anyone with badges. 

I had a good day, bought stuff for me and SS so mission accomplished.

I did meet Carly and her beautiful boys though


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Jannor said:


> I couldn't find anyone so didn't meet up. I got carried away shopping and when I looked around the restaurants at 1.30 didn't see anyone with badges.
> 
> I had a good day, bought stuff for me and SS so mission accomplished.
> 
> I did meet Carly and her beautiful boys though


Oh that's such a shame not to see anyone @Jannor . I hope you had a good time, sounds like there was plenty of shopping to be done!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Shopping was great . I just thought I'd missed the meet cos I was late. Maybe next time.

On train on way home now. Supposed to be going out tonight but think my feet have had it.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Jannor said:


> Shopping was great . I just thought I'd missed the meet cos I was late. Maybe next time.
> 
> On train on way home now. Supposed to be going out tonight but think my feet have had it.


Glad you had a nice time Hun! Awww shame you couldn't find any of the PF'ers! Was it really busy?xxx


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Same happened to me! Although my aunt and younger brother came along and kept me company  

Met some Siamese and Orientals, spoke to some breeders and got a few cards so maybe we shall be having a pedigree pussycat join the fantastic five soon 

I saw that you could show non-pedigrees under household there and would live to give it a whirl with my big ginger boy, not sure how I go about it though so any info would be greatly appreciated.

It was a whole different world; especially considering I am so used to the hustle and bustle of dog shows. So much more relaxing!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> Been thinking of you all all day - hope you're having a great time :Arghh:Arghh


I really hope there will be other PF get Togethers because I had a fantastic time in June.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Soozi said:


> Glad you had a nice time Hun! Awww shame you couldn't find any of the PF'ers! Was it really busy?xxx


I couldn't get internet on my phone or I'd have seen the posts on here ... never mind.

Yes it was busy but not too bad - was still comfortable shopping, not mad queues.

I looked at NFCs and MCs of course .... brown tabbies/brown tabby & white seem to have done well in both breeds which I was pleased about - some beautiful cats


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I did meet Broccoli while I was with Carly - some of you PFers who have been on longer will remember her? I know I came on around 2 years ago and she'd stopped posting so much around then.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Ben's on top of the barrel lying on his new plague rat - he won't let any of the others have a look


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Any pictures of what you bought?


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Tarquin says 'Mum why have you brought a feather duster? Honestly woman '.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Susan M said:


> Any pictures of what you bought?


I can't post pics as most of its for my SS .. or mine have got some of the same things as SS. I can tell you about these but its fairly boring stuff:

I got 3 x 300g bags of Happy Cat for £5 - that's to be used as treats. They've not tested it yet.
A new pair of claw cutters to leave at dad's as I always forget to take mine down to do his cats
Plague rats
Lots of small type toys, prob for SS

RC were there but didn't have any of the "prescription" stuff. I'd have bought some of the gastro wet if they'd had it, its handy to have in if Ben has a bad phase.

Arden Grange, James Wellbeloved were there. I saw Thrive but don't think they had their own stand.

Oh I got a few Schesir pouches to see if they like it. They do  Hopefully they sell it on Zooplus.

Someone gave me a free pouch of Almo Nature - Tuna flavour so I'll see if they like that.

Oko people were there.

Makers of the Classic litter were there. They said it wasn't available on Zooplus. It is cos I've had it. Its one of the clumping clay litters.

Purrs in our Hearts people were there with Flying Frenzy and their kickers.

Can't remember who else ...

.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I saw a lot of Applaws - wanted to buy some of the tuna loin treat but they wouldn't sell it to me as it was for giving away free when people bought other stuff and I wasn't bringing lots of food home on the train. It's the new one in sauce apparently. Hopefully that means a load of the old one will be in B&M again if they're rebranding


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Susan M said:


> Any pictures of what you bought?











That's my haul! Except the fat boy scratcher, I bought that yesterday (on sale at £24!) and haven't worked out where to put it!
I bought a load more, but it's for my SS so can't show that :Cat

I'm stupidly shy, so didn't get to the meet up


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Dumpling said:


> Except the fat boy scratcher, I bought that yesterday (on sale at £24!)


Very impressive haul .... where did you get the fat boy? I'd love one for my pair (as they're really only into posts and don't 'do' trees!) and that's a great price!

Ohhhhh and I've looked at those Cleo loungers loads! *sigh* wow!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Sounds like you got lots of great stuff! @Jannor

Ahh love your haul @Dumpling Got some great stuff there


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Wow @Dumpling great hoard  y8urcSS is super gonna be spoiltxx shame you didnt meet any cat chatters maybe next time xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Well I am just back at my hotel with a glass of wine after our lovely evening meal at the Malt Shovel, I 've had a fab day and I think the others did too.

I'm sorry some of you couldn't find us, we were there until the back of 2 at least, next time we will need to put up a sign lol!!

@Dumpling you mustn't be shy next time, I promise we're all lovely


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Finally made it today, though a little too late for the meet-up as everyone had eaten their lunch by the time I arrived. Perhaps next year, there'll be more of an opportunity to chat. Many thanks however, to @alixtaylor, without whom I'd never have found the right car park for the venue (the signs stopped short of the venue and I drove round for ages!!)

The afternoon was quite a revelation - I met a huge (12kg) Maine Coon and my first ever Selkirk Rex (apart from mine, I've never encountered one in the flesh).

Either it's cat-slave love or unadulterated loyalty, but gorgeous as all the cats I saw today were, none could hold a candle to Bluebell.


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

Keith (hubby) and I enjoyed the day. It was lovely to meet up with you all at lunchtime, and I got a lovely cuddle of a very sweet Somali cat which made my day 

We also enjoyed seeing all the cats, and did some shopping - a deep doughnut bed for Lewis from Tigger Towers.


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Lilylass said:


> Very impressive haul .... where did you get the fat boy? I'd love one for my pair (as they're really only into posts and don't 'do' trees!) and that's a great price!
> 
> Ohhhhh and I've looked at those Cleo loungers loads! *sigh* wow!


It was from a local garden centre, I don't think they have an online shop 
Percy loves the Cleo bed already!










Susan M said:


> Sounds like you got lots of great stuff! @Jannor
> 
> Ahh love your haul @Dumpling Got some great stuff there


There were so many great trade stands I had lots of fun choosing presents for the cats! :Cat


Azriel391 said:


> Wow @Dumpling great hoard  y8urcSS is super gonna be spoiltxx shame you didnt meet any cat chatters maybe next time xx


I really wish I had, I need to be braver next year!


JaimeandBree said:


> Well I am just back at my hotel with a glass of wine after our lovely evening meal at the Malt Shovel, I 've had a fab day and I think the others did too.
> 
> I'm sorry some of you couldn't find us, we were there until the back of 2 at least, next time we will need to put up a sign lol!!
> 
> @Dumpling you mustn't be shy next time, I promise we're all lovely


I really must get over this silly shyness and come say hi to everyone next time, it sounds like you had a great time


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Jannor said:


> I couldn't find anyone so didn't meet up. I got carried away shopping and when I looked around the restaurants at 1.30 didn't see anyone with badges.
> 
> I had a good day, bought stuff for me and SS so mission accomplished.
> 
> I did meet Carly and her beautiful boys though


Did Carly have your ticket for you? If that was you, you also met me   I was the one with short (messy) hair and glasses!!

And I did hear Broccoli mention her name, so I met her too but didnt realise it was Broccoli!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

@Erenya did you get home ok Hun, I reckon you must have been the latest back of us all! Xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@Dumpling I can't believe you didn't join us!!! Would love to have met up.

And @Jannor so sad to miss you too!!!

@Alisonfoy didnt see you either???

Had the most wonderful day..it was just lovely. Great to catch up with everyone. Lots of shopping. Gorgeous cats and a super relaxing meal afterwards.

Purrfect!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Yup. Got in about 10:40. Slept the whole way home


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Pictures pictures!  Supreme hails please 

Good day for Brits I see by the results!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

MCWillow said:


> Did Carly have your ticket for you? If that was you, you also met me   I was the one with short (messy) hair and glasses!!
> 
> And I did hear Broccoli mention her name, so I met her too but didnt realise it was Broccoli!


Ah, I didn't know your name - I did recognise you and Carly though, I think pics of you both at shows have been posted on here before, probably with Tango.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I had a really great day, meeting up with friends old and new, too many to name, was lovely to see you all again and was lovely to meet ones I've not met before.

Really sorry I missed a few of you, no need to be shy, we're all crazy cat ladies together 

Saw some really beautiful cats, especially the MC's that really made me want to add another one sooner rather than later 

I didn't buy as much as I thought I would, I got plague rats for the boys that have been licked to death already and lots of other bits and some that are for my SS's so my lips are sealed 

Shosh was given a few free litter scoops and kindly gave me a battery operated one  tried it out this morning and have a vid of it in action!  I'll try to post it up later if I can get it to work.

Had a lovely meal after at the Malt Shovel. It was a pleasure to meet Nanny D and Aunty P, I must say Nanny D looks even more fabulous in real life 

Didn't take many photos, need to look through my camera once it's charged to see if there are any decent ones.

Thanks to @huckybuck for being taxi there and back for @oliviarussian and I  xxx


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

My daughter and I had a good day yesterday, didn't see any PF's but good anyway. There were loads of great stands there but we resisted most things and just got a few bits. Love the tigga towers but would need to win the lottery first!
There were so many cool cats, I think my daughter was amazed by how many breeds there are. One thing we did notice though, which we had forgotten was just how small most cats are! Most of them looked like kittens compared to our coonies lol. It was funny hearing people commenting about how giant the Maine coons are but to me they seem regular sized.


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

chloe1975 said:


> One thing we did notice though, which we had forgotten was just how small most cats are! Most of them looked like kittens compared to our coonies lol. It was funny hearing people commenting about how giant the Maine coons are but to me they seem regular sized.


Snap. Bluebell is *only* 6.5kg, but I'm used to this, so whilst wandering around, I kept marvelling at the bijou size of the cats on show. Of course this excludes that giant Maine Coon I posted about earlier...


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Well, got up this morning and joined the rest of the family for a cuppa and something excellent has come out of the supreme! My aunt and uncle have agreed from next year that they will be adding a few rescue Ragdolls to the family  nearly all of our cats our rescues so after speaking to the Ragdoll stand she's decided what's a few more (my uncle however pulled this face ). So a lucky raggie or two will be taking up resident in "Playa dell Pussycat".


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@chloe1975

Where were you? Would have loved to say hi!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> @chloe1975
> 
> Where were you? Would have loved to say hi!!!


Me too.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh no that's a shame @vivien If that sort of thing happens again ask if they'll keep it for you, a lot of people are pretty good and will put things under the table or whatnot until you collect later in the day.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

This has nothing to do with anything and it's just luck of the day, but I'm quite proud! The gorgeous big British Blue boy that won the Supreme yesterday, Orphelia beat him in a side class last year :Cat


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> [USER=1363319]@Alisonfoy didnt see you either???[/USER]




I was definitely there and sorry to have missed you. Perhaps you were you at the table in the cafe when I first arrived? Everyone had clearly finished their lunch and I was somewhat embarrassed at being late, so swiftly scuttled off!!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Jannor said:


> I can't post pics as most of its for my SS .. or mine have got some of the same things as SS. I can tell you about these but its fairly boring stuff:
> 
> I got 3 x 300g bags of Happy Cat for £5 - that's to be used as treats. They've not tested it yet.
> A new pair of claw cutters to leave at dad's as I always forget to take mine down to do his cats
> ...


Purrs in our Hearts people were there with Flying Frenzy and their kickers - Were these the ones for sale on the Purrfect Homes stall where the wheel etc were? If so you would possibly have seen Nighkitten as that's her stall


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I didn't take too many pictures but here are the ones I did take 

Mr Grumpy Chops









It's mine I want it










Grumpy again









Sitting pretty









What you looking at?









Look what big eyes I have









Clare ( @huckybuck ) with the lovely Aunty P and fabulous as ever Nanny D 









Clare and Sarah @sarahecp









Clockwise @Shoshannah , Gav, @alixtaylor , @Erenya , @Joy84 and me









Shosh and Gav


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Great pics!  Shopping too please


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Aw lovely piccies! It looks so much fun!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Little H's brother Hercules who was very, very sleepy!!! I was astounded at how unalike they are..Hercules doesn't have a mane, their faces are totally different and Little H has bigger feet!! Hercules hasn't been neutered yet so maybe that's made the difference. I did get a cuddle from him though and lots of head buts.
















@Joy84 and @JaimeandBree










@alixtaylor and @Erenya









@Shoshannah and @Gav









@sarahecp 









A really lovely time!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

JaimeandBree said:


> I didn't take too many pictures but here are the ones I did take
> 
> Mr Grumpy Chops
> View attachment 249239
> ...


Great pics hun @JaimeandBree  

That dinner plate looks huge It really wasn't that big was it?! Lol


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely photos and I'm so pleased you all had such a lovely time .... without me :Arghh:Arghh


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Little H's brother Hercules who was very, very sleepy!!! I was astounded at how unalike they are..Hercules doesn't have a mane, their faces are totally different and Little H has bigger feet!! Hercules hasn't been neutered yet so maybe that's made the difference. I did get a cuddle from him though and lots of head buts.
> View attachment 249265
> View attachment 249266
> 
> ...


Lovely pics hun @huckybuck apart from that one of me lol

It was a really lovely day, can't wait until next year


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Lovely photos and I'm so pleased you all had such a lovely time .... without me :Arghh:Arghh


Oh @lymorelynn we did miss you


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Little H's brother Hercules who was very, very sleepy!!! I was astounded at how unalike they are..Hercules doesn't have a mane, their faces are totally different and Little H has bigger feet!! Hercules hasn't been neutered yet so maybe that's made the difference. I did get a cuddle from him though and lots of head buts.
> View attachment 249265
> View attachment 249266
> 
> ...


Oh good grief that first pic of me is most unflattering lol!!!!! I like the last one of us all


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> Great pics hun @JaimeandBree
> 
> That dinner plate looks huge It really wasn't that big was it?! Lol


It does look enormous I don't think it was quite that big !


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

cats galore said:


> Purrs in our Hearts people were there with Flying Frenzy and their kickers - Were these the ones for sale on the Purrfect Homes stall where the wheel etc were? If so you would possibly have seen Nighkitten as that's is her stall


oh yes, I did buy things from them ... totally forgot Purrs was Nightkitten!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Pics of everyone are brill - will have to remember to look at them again before I go next year. 
I remember seeing Mr Grumpy. I did wonder if any of the brown tabby MCs were related to any of the cats on here.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Love the pics! Looks like you all had a great time! 
How cute that Hercules has a white patch on his nose too!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Susan M said:


> Oh no that's a shame @vivien If that sort of thing happens again ask if they'll keep it for you, a lot of people are pretty good and will put things under the table or whatnot until you collect later in the day.


Thank you @Susan M I have been scouring the internet all afternoon I'm having to give up now and go and do some ironing. Then later I will have a look in the back of my your cat and see what shops are there and have another scour around. I haven't had any luck so far.

Viv xx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Very disappointed that I couldn't make it !! Looks as though you all had such a lovely time though !!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Great photos! Wish I could have made it, hopefully I will do next year :Cat


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

chloe1975 said:


> My daughter and I had a good day yesterday, didn't see any PF's but good anyway. There were loads of great stands there but we resisted most things and just got a few bits. Love the tigga towers but would need to win the lottery first!
> There were so many cool cats, I think my daughter was amazed by how many breeds there are. One thing we did notice though, which we had forgotten was just how small most cats are! Most of them looked like kittens compared to our coonies lol. It was funny hearing people commenting about how giant the Maine coons are but to me they seem regular sized.


I had a conversation with the Tigga Towers people about the huge tower they had on display (£1500) and he's told me to give them a call about a discount on it for the rescue  Just need to do major fund raising now and hope we don't have massive vet bills come in in the meantime


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

This gorgeous boy was adopted from my rescue earlier this year. He has been thoroughly enjoying his life in the shows and has won several times - best colour, best rescue cat etc and got his second master card and best of breed yesterday. He has also been approached by an animal modelling agency


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm glad you all had such a good time, it looks like it was really good fun :Happy

Some lovely pics of gorgeous cats!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Pappychi said:


> Same happened to me! Although my aunt and younger brother came along and kept me company
> 
> Met some Siamese and Orientals, spoke to some breeders and got a few cards so maybe we shall be having a pedigree pussycat join the fantastic five soon
> 
> ...


You can show them at any GCCF show, basic "requirements" are that they must have up to date vaccinations for flu and enteritis and must be neutered if they are 6 months old or older. They are judged on temperament, condition and grooming so, basically, you need a cat that is fairly outgoing anfd friendly, not scared of strangers or noises, and will be happy sat (or, mostly, sleeping, lol) in a pen all day. Look at the website and see if there is a local show to start at then, if he isn;lt happy, at least you've not far to travel to go home at the end. Anything you want to know, just ask


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Alisonfoy said:


> Finally made it today, though a little too late for the meet-up as everyone had eaten their lunch by the time I arrived. Perhaps next year, there'll be more of an opportunity to chat. Many thanks however, to @alixtaylor, without whom I'd never have found the right car park for the venue (the signs stopped short of the venue and I drove round for ages!!)
> 
> The afternoon was quite a revelation - I met a huge (12kg) Maine Coon and my first ever Selkirk Rex (apart from mine, I've never encountered one in the flesh).
> 
> Either it's cat-slave love or unadulterated loyalty, but gorgeous as all the cats I saw today were, none could hold a candle to Bluebell.


That is Fuzzypeg  A cat show friend bred him and another cat show friend took him home as one of her 2 new additions after the show What did you think of them? Did you see the big red (ginger) longhaired boy a few pens down from Fuzzypeg?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

You all look so lovely!
( and so YOUNG )


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Ooooh thank you! The boy I'm thinking about showing is the one seen disapprovingly glaring at a feather duster further in this thread; the vet once said he was so laid back that he might as well spend all his time asleep  I think he's gorgeous but then again I suppose I am bias


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Pappychi said:


> Ooooh thank you! The boy I'm thinking about showing is the one seen disapprovingly glaring at a feather duster further in this thread; the vet once said he was so laid back that he might as well spend all his time asleep  I think he's gorgeous but then again I suppose I am bias


If he is that laid back then give him a go! Any help you want just ask


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

The GCCF have produced this which may be useful


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

I've tried tell Tarquin that he will be attending a cat show but Tarquin and his sister Tottie are more interested in watching the TV since Supernatural is on  Thank you, I will have a read and try and negotiate with his highness about attending one .


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Now if only Popcorn had a better temperment!!!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

I am just sorry I missed everyone but I ahd 2 HP rings to watch ours in then scooted to the exact diagonally opposite end of the hall to see my Selkirk being judged then spent most of the rest of the time delivering "purrchandise" orders to people and the day just went by in a blur!


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

carolmanycats said:


> Did you see the big red (ginger) longhaired boy a few pens down from Fuzzypeg?


Oh yes, I saw him. He was absolutely splendid! There was another shorthaired Selkirk there too, towards the end of the row. When I asked whose it was, they mentioned it belonged to one of the judging panel - maybe this was you?

It was wonderful to see some other Selkirks - I rehomed Bluebell and knew absolutely nothing about the breed before her arrival. Hence I was really curious. Fuzzypeg's owner/breeder gave me some helpful tips about how best to groom a Selkirk and the best way to spritz up their curls


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Alisonfoy said:


> Oh yes, I saw him. He was absolutely splendid! There was another shorthaired Selkirk there too, towards the end of the row. When I asked whose it was, they mentioned it belonged to one of the judging panel - maybe this was you?
> 
> It was wonderful to see some other Selkirks - I rehomed Bluebell and knew absolutely nothing about the breed before her arrival. Hence I was really curious. Fuzzypeg's owner/breeder gave me some helpful tips about how best to groom a Selkirk and the best way to spritz up their curls


The red LH is mine  he got made uo to UK Grand - just so proud of him


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, after seeing those photos, I'm just so gutted to have not been there! Still have a poorly kitten; he's been ill with this cold for about 2 weeks now, poor lad. (Vet isn't too concerned as it's a mild case). 

Lots of TLC and he'll be okay, I'm sure


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

carolmanycats said:


> The red LH is mine  he got made uo to UK Grand - just so proud of him


Can't seem to add photos :-(


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

carolmanycats said:


> Can't seem to add photos :-(


Do you have any shorthair Selkirks? Bluebell's a shorthair and I although not as striking as the longhairs, I'm completely in love with them!!

PS - I add photos by using the "upload a file" function, then choosing the picture I want from my laptop


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Sorry for not posting much. Had a manic Sunday dashing around.

Had such a fun day on Saturday. really enjoyed watching some of the judges, especially the semi long haired, where the judge was fab. So many cute kitties. My Somali obsession is getting worse, I swear.

Didn't do a huge amount of shopping due to having to carry it on the train, but I got a few things, including 2 plague rats which D&E have pointedly ignored.... Oh well.

Lovely to meet the gang again and to put more faces to names. I'm sorry we missed some people 

anyway, here's some pics!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

and some more


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The M/C in the middle of the last pic is Little H's brother lol!!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

In the judging one?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes pretty certain it is. He has the same foot lol!!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

if it is, he was the one that won


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Alisonfoy said:


> Do you have any shorthair Selkirks? Bluebell's a shorthair and I although not as striking as the longhairs, I'm completely in love with them!!
> 
> PS - I add photos by using the "upload a file" function, then choosing the picture I want from my laptop


No, all our 4 are LH, just adore the LH ones  Thanks will try that with photos


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

carolmanycats said:


> No, all our 4 are LH, just adore the LH ones  Thanks will try that with photos


Yay, worked, thanks!, Jack who gained his UK Grand Premier title then the sculpture we collected of Joshy, and then Joshy himself lol


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Can't believe this is the first chance I've got to sit down and post!

What a lovely day I had on Saturday, spending it with some old (very old Hilda) friends and meeting up with you lot! The Moonspun crew did me proud, gaining really fabby results. Mr T got down to the last 4 for Best Persian adult, so I'm well chuffed! And both took their BoB withTango getting his imperial certificate and Zipps beating off lovely competition to gain 1st!

Was so lovely meeting up with everyone that I did, but the highlight of my day? I GOT A GREEN PEN! AN ACTUAL, REAL LIFE GREEN PEN! FOR ME! THAT SAID PF ON IT!!!!!!!!!!

Was really lovely to see you all and I'm only sorry that I couldn't make the meet up, but with 2 cats going up for Best of Variety, it was impossible!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

carly87 said:


> I GOT A GREEN PEN! AN ACTUAL, REAL LIFE GREEN PEN! FOR ME! THAT SAID PF ON IT!!!!!!!!!!


You'll have to learn how to write now @carly87 *big grin*
Glad you had such an amazing day.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

carly87 said:


> Was so lovely meeting up with everyone that I did, but the highlight of my day? I GOT A GREEN PEN! AN ACTUAL, REAL LIFE GREEN PEN! FOR ME! THAT SAID PF ON IT!!!!!!!!!!


Aww @carly87 so pleased you liked your pen!!

It was lovely to catch up xx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Writing's for squares! I'm just gonna doodle!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Pics look amazing, gutted I missed it. Next year I'll deffo come (and at the next meet up hopefully!)


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

I really want to go next year too and the next meet up! It looked so much fun, everyone looks nice and friendly and the food looked lovely too!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks like you had a ball. I have checked photos for suspicious fluffy looking lumps as there are some beautiful cat on show!!!
Now is the opportunity to see if pusscats look like their owners!!! Could be a whole new thread x


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Another photo, this time something different, a cat still, but ..... Commisioned at the Manchester show and collected on Saturday, meet - the second Joshy 

Sorry, just rea;ised already posted but can't figure out how to delete this message now lol


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Carol, that sculpture is amazing - I saw it on your previous post and did a double take. The eyes are so realistic. Looks like a genuine cat that has somehow gotten into the kitchen and managed to cover itself in flour.


----------



## KittyKlimbers (Oct 19, 2014)

We had a super day and met so many lovely people. Thank you to all those who visited our stand, we were always busy chatting about cats and discussing suitable cat trees. The day went so quickly and we will definitely be taking part in next years show. I took this photo before the show started (about 7am!!) and had no time to take any others. Slept well on Sunday - the extra hour came in very handy!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

A nice photo essay in today's Guardian
http://www.theguardian.com/artandde...CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other
Including a gorgeous shot of @carly87 Zippy








Best white Persian, Moonspun Luvly Jubbly, being groomed.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> A nice photo essay in today's Guardian
> http://www.theguardian.com/artandde...CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other
> Including a gorgous shot of @carly87 Zippy
> View attachment 249656
> ...


That's fab!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

We saw him taking the photos - how lovely!!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> A nice photo essay in today's Guardian
> http://www.theguardian.com/artandde...CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other
> Including a gorgous shot of @carly87 Zippy
> View attachment 249656
> ...


Oooh, fantastic! Lovely picture!

I see the haters are out in force in the comments section as usual, the sheer amount of ignorance on display is giving me some serious chuckles


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Meant to say. I got this too 

(excuse the reflection)


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh dear. Should I not read the comments then? Was thrilled to find out we'd made it in though! Do we know if it was actually printed? Would love a copy!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I had a fantastic day too. I had the privilege of running my fingers through the gorgeous Tango's fur. I want to thank the lovely Carly who was very helpful to me about grooming my boys. And the lovely HB thank you for my pen it's safety tucked up inside my bag. My only upset of the day is, I still haven't tracked down the China gift stall that was there. As there was a beautiful huge ornament of a Bicolour Ragdoll that looked just like my Simba, I foolishly didn't buy it when I saw it as I had already loaded Steve up with stuff and he still isn't back to full health. When I went back at the end of the day the cream cat was still there but the Ragdoll one wasn't. I emailed the cat gallery and asked if it was them but they said they couldn't make it, and when I put in about cat gifts it puts me though to the cat gallery. I think I am going to have to give up looking for this lovely ornament.  

Viv xx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

You're more than welcome Viv! Was lovely to see you.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

vivien said:


> I had a fantastic day too. I had the privilege of running my fingers through the gorgeous Tango's fur. I want to thank the lovely Carly who was very helpful to me about grooming my boys. And the lovely HB thank you for my pen it's safety tucked up inside my bag. My only upset of the day is, I still haven't tracked down the China gift stall that was there. As there was a beautiful huge ornament of a Bicolour Ragdoll that looked just like my Simba, I foolishly didn't buy it when I saw it as I had already loaded Steve up with stuff and he still isn't back to full health. When I went back at the end of the day the cream cat was still there but the Ragdoll one wasn't. I emailed the cat gallery and asked if it was them but they said they couldn't make it, and when I put in about cat gifts it puts me though to the cat gallery. I think I am going to have to give up looking for this lovely ornament.
> 
> Viv xx


Can you remember whereabouts in the hall it was as I have a layout plan in the catalogue


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

carolmanycats said:


> Can you remember whereabouts in the hall it was as I have a layout plan in the catalogue


It was on the back wall on the left as you came in through the entrance I think. I know it was on one of the long walls. Thank you carol.

Viv xx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow, some of those comments in the guardian are too funny, especially about my poor Zipps! Things like, The one that looks like it's been hit with a shovel. Very ugly. Shouldn't be allowed! Etc etc. I'm choosing to laugh rather than get cross, but I'm gery glad I don't have a Guardian account where I could say my piece! My zipps is the most beautiful cat in the universe!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

vivien said:


> I had a fantastic day too. I had the privilege of running my fingers through the gorgeous Tango's fur. I want to thank the lovely Carly who was very helpful to me about grooming my boys. And the lovely HB thank you for my pen it's safety tucked up inside my bag. My only upset of the day is, I still haven't tracked down the China gift stall that was there. As there was a beautiful huge ornament of a Bicolour Ragdoll that looked just like my Simba, I foolishly didn't buy it when I saw it as I had already loaded Steve up with stuff and he still isn't back to full health. When I went back at the end of the day the cream cat was still there but the Ragdoll one wasn't. I emailed the cat gallery and asked if it was them but they said they couldn't make it, and when I put in about cat gifts it puts me though to the cat gallery. I think I am going to have to give up looking for this lovely ornament.
> 
> Viv xx


Was this the stall Viv?


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Awww I had two Somalis there, the silver girl and a sorrel kitten


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

oliviarussian said:


> Was this the stall Viv?
> View attachment 250026


Yes Hun do you know the name of it as I still have had no joy in tracking the ornament down yet.

Viv xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

vivien said:


> Yes Hun do you know the name of it as I still have had no joy in tracking the ornament down yet.
> 
> Viv xx


No sorry Viv I don't  The price labels on the photo say cats protection????


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

oliviarussian said:


> No sorry Viv I don't  The price labels on the photo say cats protection????


Thank you  xx


----------

